# Crystal River, 11-23-14



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Cookie, aka Teresa- aka my wonderful wife.... decided we needed to get out of town for the weekend, and mentioned Crystal River. It didn't take much to convince her we needed to take the boat with us! The weather was a bit less than ideal, but we had fun anyway. We caught a bunch of rat reds and trout, but the wind and rain finally drove us off.... 
We even stopped by three sisters springs, a lot of manatees, not anyone else but us there!
Here are a few pics, but I don't want to spoil the fun- video coming soon!








































































more coming on the video report!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like a fun trip over that way. The best time to go fishing some times is when it's raining or super cold. For some reason it thins out crowds.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good times in central west coast area. Had river waterfront property there near Inverness sold it about 40 years ago, should of kept it. Love all the big trees and Spanish moss. No moss in TX, except 1 place. Hope y'all had a good relaxing time...looking forward to the vid! Happy Thanksgiving Mike, Cookie & Braxton.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Here it is!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super vid Mike. I have got to say each one gets better and the narration is really good! I sure hope you guys get some support from the folks who get plugs you put in for them. Love that crystal river area. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em8qoMG3xtY&list=UUVexYbj2OoA9r864GgJULJw


Thanks for getting that embed in there for me- I don't know why I've been having such a problem getting to work lately...



Mac1528 said:


> Super vid Mike. I have got to say each one gets better and the narration is really good! I sure hope you guys get some support from the folks who get plugs you put in for them. Love that crystal river area. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I will have to say we really enjoyed the, all too short, trip. It's been awhile since we've been there- and I'm looking forward to going back. I'd like to take about a week and do some- no...... a lot of fishing.
You can say great fishing all year around, winter manatee sightseeing, summer scalloping... something for the whole family!
We don't get any perks for their "advertisement"- just trying to help support the local economy wherever we go- especially the little guy. And if someone who wants to go gets some help, info and ideas from our videos, then I have succeed in what I set out to do. Not to mention, I hope they are just fun to watch!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Can't believe there was no one at the Spring!!! A few years back we were snorkeling there with the infamous Clay-doh and company. Super clear water, and you could just about get nose to nose with those gentle giants. We need to get back there! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Thanks for getting that embed in there for me- I don't know why I've been having such a problem getting to work lately...



This that you copy from the original link:

https://www.

needs to be removed / deleted.

Then keep the https://www. that link supplies.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> This that you copy from the original link:
> 
> https://www.
> 
> ...


I that does work!
Thanks


----------

